# HELP and ADVICE needed with new Yorkie Puppy!



## ser9029 (Jul 22, 2011)

My husband and I recently got a 3 month old Yorkie puppy. Having never had a dog before, this is NEW territory for us. 

She is somewhat trained...can sit on command and lay down. She is also potty trained.

The problem...is that we both work long hours and are unable to be home with her a lot. This causes us both to feel guilty and we are at the point where we are unsure if we can keep her. She often has one "pee" accident while we are gone...but can we expect she hold it this long? She is left alone for on average 7-10 hours per day. Is this fair to her? Should we be looking for a new home. Friends have offered to take her because they are able to be home in the middle of the day...but we have grown attached to her and aren't sure if this is "puppy" stuff or things that will not change over time. 

Advice would be appreciated as this is such a difficult decision. Thank you!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi! Congrats on your puppy! And, yes, 7-10 hours is probably too long for a 3 month old puppy to hold it, especially a tiny one like a Yorkie! There must be another solution besides giving her up, though. Could you have a friend/neighbor stop by during the day to let her out to pee/poop? Could you come home on your lunch hour to do it? Smuggle her to work in your purse?

I'm just saying, think of other solutions - it would be a shame to have to give her up because of something like this.


----------



## ser9029 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. We both work approximately 40 minutes from home so the lunch break is out. As for the neighbor stopping by, it may be feasible...do you think that is something that will have to last forever or only while she is a puppy?


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

No, it probably wouldn't need to last forever. Many dogs hold it just fine while their owners are at work all day. I'm not 100% sure about such tiny dogs, though, since they would have smaller bladders. I'm hoping someone with more expertise will happen along shortly!

If you can't get a neighbor to help out, you could consider a dog walker. I don't know where you live but there are several in my area (Albany NY) and they post ads on Craigslist and at the dog parks. Cheaper than daycare.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Our 16-week-old Eskie stays home alone for an 8 hour work day, and is alone over-night for another 8 hours, and this is every Monday through Friday. She is well-adjusted and none the worse for wear. She's excited to see us when we come home and when we get up in the morning and never seems to hold any grudges  She's happy and healthy. 

Because we knew we would have such long periods of time with her alone, we trained her to use puppy-pads. She's partially trained to go outside, but during the day and night, she will go on pads. We'll try to ween her off them as she gets older, but at 16 weeks, she's too young to hold it for extended periods of time. She's also a small breed (miniature Eskie max) and has proven to have a tiny bladder to go along with it  So puppy-pads are a must for us.

Some people will tell you that you should feel guilty for leaving the pup alone for so long -- and I strongly disagree with that sentiment. I think puppies do just fine on their own as long as they have an appropriate space to stay while you're away. Ours in particular gets the whole kitchen all to herself while we're gone. Sometimes the cat even pops in to play!

Remember that dogs don't "hold grudges" or get "angry" with us like people get angry with people or hold grudges against people. When you are out, the dog does not think "I hope she feels guilty for leaving me here." And when you come home, she does not think "I'm so angry with you for leaving me here." So try not to get that kinda stuff in your head!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't believe in crate training toy breed puppies. They have tiny bladders and cannot "hold it" for very long. I always raise my puppies in a pen. They have puppy pads, a bed, water and toys. You can always trainsition away from the puppy pads later. PLEASE try this before giving your puppy away. Almost every dog issue can be worked around.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

This is the kind of setup that I was thinking of:


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

IDK about yorkies, but MY pup is home alone 10 hours a day 5 days a week and he is still a happy, healthy, and smart doggie. I had a dog walker come mid-day for the first 5 months of his life. A neighbor would work too.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

There's no way on earth that a toy breed puppy can hold his bladder for 10 hours. I think even 5 hours would be pushing it.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 7 month old yorkie, and let me tell you, friend, if yours can go that many hours with only one accident, you are really, really lucky people!! lol mine usually needs to go out every couple of hours. But, the older she gets, the better she is getting. Yorkies have REALLY tiny bladders, so they usually need to go out really often. Im sure you guys and your puppy are already bonded, please try not to give her up just yet. Right now she is just little, as she grows and her bladder gets a little bigger, she will need less work...dont give up now and make a permanent decision for a temporary problem. 
See if maybe a neighbor or a teenager (maybe local honor society, or scouts program looking for volunteer hours?)could come let your dog out at least once a day.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> There's no way on earth that a toy breed puppy can hold his bladder for 10 hours. I think even 5 hours would be pushing it.


When I got my JRT x puppy, he weight about 1.7 kg. He held it through the night right from the start, which was 8-10 hours, and he occasionally had to hold it for 6-8 hours during the day too (rare though, but he managed). Pixie is still only 4.5 kg, and she can hold it for 8 hours easily.

They might be exceptions, but some small breed puppies can do it.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> There's no way on earth that a toy breed puppy can hold his bladder for 10 hours. I think even 5 hours would be pushing it.


Agreed. I'd actually go as far to say that most toy breeds can't hold it for 10 hours. 10 hours is a long time for my 120 lb dog, let alone a tiny dog with a tinier bladder (granted my dog drinks more, but the point stands). 

You should find someone to come in the middle of the day and let her out, if feasible.

I dislike puppy pads for a few reasons - number one, I think a dog urinating and defecating in the same house in which I eat and sleep is gross. Just because you throw the puppy pad away doesn't mean that you rid your house of poop and urine. Number two, I've come across many circumstances in which owners could not untrain their dogs from the puppy pads. If they attempted to remove the pad and have the dog go potty outside, the dog would simply find the next best solution, like a rug or a couch cushion. I would not bank on untraining a learned behavior such as urinating and defecating indoors - some may have success with it, but as you yourself said, you're new at this and therefore are unlikely to get your puppy out of that habit with huge success.

Honestly, this may sound a bit harsh, but your husband and yourself should have done a little more research before getting a 3 month old Yorkie that you expect to stay at home alone for 10 hours a day. That is a lengthy period to be alone for any dog, let alone a brand new puppy. 

That being said, you CAN work through it and as your puppy matures, things will get much easier. You have to make the choice about whether you're ok with your puppy pooping and peeing inside - if it's ok with you, then start training her to use puppy pads. If it's not, make some calls and have someone come by, let her out and play with her for 15-20 minutes in the afternoon.

ETA: Forcing your puppy, or any dog, to hold its urine for too long can result in urinary tract infections and bladder infections.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> This is the kind of setup that I was thinking of:


I have two little yorkies that I raised since they were puppies. This is EXACTLY the type of set up that I did for them. Only I just used an expen, I didn't build the fencing like in this picture. My yorkie girls mostly go pee outdoors now, but I still leave a pee pad at the back door, and they do have to use it from time to time. The toy breeds definitely have to pee more than other dogs.


----------

